# pot size = plant size ?



## budculese (Mar 13, 2010)

if a grower wanted to keep there plants lower ,  could they do this by keeping said plants in a smaller pot ? would it depend on the strain? would the high be less potent?  or would this just kill the plant?


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2010)

You can top, lst, fim, train your lady to do what you want. A smaller pot means smaller yeild and a few other probs if your roots get bunched up. Strain has alot to do with it as well.


----------



## panic in paradise (Mar 13, 2010)

the strain will make a huge difference haha, but also how long you allow the plant to vegetate for, topping once or twice while vegetating, usuing the SCROG method, i forget the tech term, but you can slowley tie your plants over, ive done that with success on my first try.

but pot size, not really, if you are using a smaller pot, then you will been to water more often, and once they bgin flowering the roots alsmost totally stop growing... top 2 weeks before flowering, keep the lights low, try growing an afghani, or northeren lights, purple urkle, mk ultra, indica strains all come to mind for short and stout. i harvest my blueberry early, and they stay uner 3 feet.

there are lots of ways to manipulate, but, how much space do you have, shorter indica's are going to spread... you could keep trimming the slips on a NL, hindu kush, indica, or even a lot of purple starins stay low, my pruplr ice plants stay at around 3' at full maturity. but, again monser fan leafs, and multiple tops.

do a scrog man...! i just saw a gorgeous enormous white widow in a scrog with ebb and flow, i couldnt even guess what the final weigh in will be, its a single girlie under 400w hps, probally 4' with the bucket, but a 4'-5' circumfrance...


i would look for a gator aide cooler, on of the tall insulated ones, with a spout., make it a DWC and just go for it, do a ig fat scrod.

but, what strains(s) do you have or have available? what space? what light? how much time? how much experience? what medium?

my DWC experience is limited, but what i learnedis valuable, use a large rez, with ulktra bubbles, constabtly check the ph after ever refill for the first few days, some strains are not good in the hands of amatures in DWC, i grew 2 amazing Dutch Treats in DWC, but killed several BlueBerrys...


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 13, 2010)

I wouldn't keep in smaller pots for too long you will prob end up with complication with roots and watering. Look into strains that are are genetically smaller plants. Auto flower plants tend to be small as well, but not all the time, so those you might want to look into as well. 

Growing wise if you wanna keep em short, like everyone said, I'd top and/or fim, defenitly use some LST to keep em short and bushy with multiple bud spots. And if wou want you could def build a SCROG net, Hemp Goddess has a really good post on how to make one with a DWC unit on her page.


----------



## Locked (Mar 13, 2010)

budculese said:
			
		

> if a grower wanted to keep there plants lower ,  could they do this by keeping said plants in a smaller pot ? would it depend on the strain? would the high be less potent?  or would this just kill the plant?


This is what happened to 2 Auto White Dwarfs that I grew in a shallow planter together...http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=131080&d=1253064962


The plants stayed tiny and the yield was greatly reduced...but the smoke was awesome....


----------

